# honking noise



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Is it normal for pigeons to make a honking noise? In between peeps, Coalie makes a soft honk. I never heard Cielo do this. peep-peep-PEEEP-peep-honk-peep-PEEP. Is it a sound of contentment? That is what it seems to be but I want to make sure with people who have more experience.

Rach and Coalie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If the bird's the right age then you'll start hearing more of that and then the squeaking goes away for good. Their voices change just like ours do somewhere around six weeks to two months old.

Pidgey


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Same thing happened with my bird at approx 6 weeks old. It is the beginning of his voice changing. The peep, peeps will be gone soon. I was sad, when I didn't hear any more peeps. But as they grow there is so much more to enjoy.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm not sure if we are talking about the same sound but Cindy has one that sounds like a Duck.
I have a feral that roost on my patio at night with the same sound.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, first squeakers, then jouvenile honkers whose voices are making the transition, then come the moaning adults that sound like "moo" cows in heat 

fp


----------

